# Login fehlgeschlagen als User: Kunde1



## Lampo (20. Dez. 2007)

Warum kann ich nicht ins web-ftp einloggen? Ich habe den User über ISPCONFIG erstellt.

Danke für euere Hilfe


----------



## Till (20. Dez. 2007)

Kunden logins können siich nicht per FTP einloggen. Das können nur Benutzerkonten, die Du in der Webseite unter User & Email angelegt hast.


----------

